
Show HN: We made a free introduction course to Ethereum and Blockchain - 8bitpal
https://academy.b9lab.com/courses/B9lab/X16-0/2016/about
======
8bitpal
Let me know if you have any questions!

Also, check out our certified Ethereum Developer Online Course:
[https://academy.b9lab.com/courses/B9lab/X16-2/2016-2/about](https://academy.b9lab.com/courses/B9lab/X16-2/2016-2/about)

------
compil3r
Although the Hard Fork Ethereum is going to go through might make people lose
interest in the platform, every coder must still go through this intro course
and understand the basics of the system.

